# Breeders in North Dakota



## Casey Johnson (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello, I met the amazing sire and mom of a litter, and I was very impressed. I just found out that Victoria, the mother, does not have any babies in her stomach. I had already put a down deposit down. We are all bummed about it. She is getting another german shephard mother who is actually due in two weeks. The sire lives in Europe, and comes from amazing bloodlines. The mother that is due was a family dog also a service dog for a little boy. What would you do in this situation? It is hard to find a reputable german shephard breeder in North Dakota or around me.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I wouldn't limit yourself to your area, I know it isn't ideal but I would look in other states as well. For a well bred dog who is free of genetic issues that can be avoided with good breeding practices I would travel. I don't know how I would feel about the breeder I was looking at getting a female already pregnant and the sire of the litter is in Europe.


----------



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

What specifically are you looking for in a dog? Do you want working lines? Show lines? Do you have goals that you'd like to pursue with the dog, or are you just looking for a family pet? 

Does this breeder health test and title their dogs? Are they breeding purposefully, or are they just breeding two dogs together for the heck of it? 

I am in Iowa, and traveled 4 hours to Kansas to get my puppy from a reputable, knowledgable, responsible breeder, and I'm so thankful that I did. There are a lot of reputable breeders in the Midwest, but I would highly encourage you to look outside of your state!


----------



## Casey Johnson (Oct 2, 2018)

kenzandel said:


> What specifically are you looking for in a dog? Do you want working lines? Show lines? Do you have goals that you'd like to pursue with the dog, or are you just looking for a family pet?
> 
> Does this breeder health test and title their dogs? Are they breeding purposefully, or are they just breeding two dogs together for the heck of it?
> 
> I am in Iowa, and traveled 4 hours to Kansas to get my puppy from a reputable, knowledgable, responsible breeder, and I'm so thankful that I did. There are a lot of reputable breeders in the Midwest, but I would highly encourage you to look outside of your state!


I am looking for first and foremost a family pet. I am a single man and want the companionship, future goals would be potential Psychiatric Service dog, if temperament allows. I'd probably do recreational agility as well- good for bonding! The breeder does have quite a few reviews off of facebook, and I talked with one of the guys that got a pup from them. Told me to absolutely trust them. They are health tested and titled and come from amazing bloodlines. They are actually 3 and half hours away so I wouldn't mind driving to another state or anything as long as its probably a maximum of a 5 hour drive. I met all of their dogs besides these two. They are the only ones that I have come across that are great people. They showed me their kennels etc. I am looking for a somewhat close breeding. Website: Northern Sky German Shepherds - Home


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Reading that the upcoming litter is from a dog that WAS a little boy's service dog - well seems heartless to me to have pulled the dog from such an important role to pump out puppies. That is giving me a red flag.


----------



## Casey Johnson (Oct 2, 2018)

Hellish said:


> Reading that the upcoming litter is from a dog that WAS a little boy's service dog - well seems heartless to me to have pulled the dog from such an important role to pump out puppies. That is giving me a red flag.


I don't have too much information yet, will be calling the breeder in a bit. I should clarify as I misunderstood it as well is that the sire and according to the text "is a service dog for a little boy who is 10 years old." I am prepared to lose out on the down deposit if I can find a suitable breeder within 3-5 hour drive, if you guys know of any around the Minnesota area.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I will just give you some general information, do with it what you will. 

Any time you breed animals you run risks but it is a fairly common tactic among less honest breeders to advertise and take deposits on more desirable matings and then move your non refundable deposit to a lesser pairing. It's really not honest, and a breeder who has done it more then once would make me run away. 

I personally would not consider a BH a title, I suppose in the loosest sense of the word, but it's really just a prerequisite. And mentioning it is just a grab because if a dog has a Schutzhund or IPO title it has to have it's BH.

Hips/elbows are generally checked at 24 months or older because I believe anything before that is considered preliminary, so breeders who only cover up to 24 months are often banking that you will run out of time.

Breeders who demand that the original dog be returned in the event of a health issue are also problematic because first who is going to hand over a dog they have loved for two years and second, why would someone want another pup from the same lines/breeders that produced the first one.

Any breeder purposely breeding dogs with poor conformation or that are outside of standard should not be considered.


----------



## Casey Johnson (Oct 2, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I will just give you some general information, do with it what you will.
> 
> Any time you breed animals you run risks but it is a fairly common tactic among less honest breeders to advertise and take deposits on more desirable matings and then move your non refundable deposit to a lesser pairing. It's really not honest, and a breeder who has done it more then once would make me run away.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! I don't think that is the idea of what she is doing here. It ended up being a false pregnancy so she is willing to let me put my deposit to a different litter. The sire Gary has conformation titles. I was very impressed with the sire when i met him, very beautiful. 

I'm not sure if you looked at the website, but I think the contract is stating if you wanted a replacement puppy due to the previous one having some genetic disorder that you will have to return the puppy that you had. This breeder has over 15+ reviews on facebook and none are negative. I've worked with a breeder before who refused to let me see his kennels. When I went to meet the parents of the first litter I was wanting, she showed me all her dogs and kennels. She was very transparent. 

Now I should state that to me titles are worthless. Maybe thats a bad attitude to have, but I feel like a title doesn't really mean too much. A fearful/reactive dog can be conditioned to a degree that allows them to win a title. I think overall temperament/bloodlines/health conditions are the important factors but I don't know too much about titles either so it could be a lack of knowledge. If you have any recommendations for breeders around ND or surrounding states, that would be great!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I recommend talking to Marsha at traumwolfen kennel in North Platte, Nebraska. She has awesome dogs, and if she doesn't have what you're looking for she could perhaps help you find other options. Her member name here on the forum is mnm.


----------



## Casey Johnson (Oct 2, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> I recommend talking to Marsha at traumwolfen kennel in North Platte, Nebraska. She has awesome dogs, and if she doesn't have what you're looking for she could perhaps help you find other options. Her member name here on the forum is mnm.


I browsed through her website, and I know that this is a small detail but I do prefer a brown/black colouring with more brown in the face than black. It's just personal preference in that area for me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Casey Johnson said:


> Thanks for the information! I don't think that is the idea of what she is doing here. It ended up being a false pregnancy so she is willing to let me put my deposit to a different litter. The sire Gary has conformation titles. I was very impressed with the sire when i met him, very beautiful.
> 
> I'm not sure if you looked at the website, but I think the contract is stating if you wanted a replacement puppy due to the previous one having some genetic disorder that you will have to return the puppy that you had. This breeder has over 15+ reviews on facebook and none are negative. I've worked with a breeder before who refused to let me see his kennels. When I went to meet the parents of the first litter I was wanting, she showed me all her dogs and kennels. She was very transparent.
> 
> Now I should state that to me titles are worthless. Maybe thats a bad attitude to have, but I feel like a title doesn't really mean too much. A fearful/reactive dog can be conditioned to a degree that allows them to win a title. I think overall temperament/bloodlines/health conditions are the important factors but I don't know too much about titles either so it could be a lack of knowledge. If you have any recommendations for breeders around ND or surrounding states, that would be great!



I would take Tim's suggestion and talk to Marsha. 


We are not allowed to post any negative comments about breeders on the forum. 

Let me be very clear, I am not much for titles myself. But I do believe that a working breed should have work ability. I have only owned a very few registered dogs, only two registered GSD's. I deal mostly with rescues, recycled dogs as I call them, and even in them I wanted to see some indicators of work ability because the very make up of the breed is compromised otherwise. When the work ability has been entirely bred out of them is when you see scary temperament instabilities. The very best pets I found were the females possessed of strong herding/guarding instinct. 

Also let me tell you that my current dog is highly reactive and displays it as severe aggression. If you came to my house and met her you would think that she was the nicest dog ever. Take her off the property and she is psychotic. That's why it is important for breeders to trial/compete or work with dogs that will be bred. You are right, in the hands of a skilled handler any dog can achieve minor or low level titles.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Agree with the above - talk to Marsha at Traumwolfen, @mnm here on the forum. She breeds working lines, works and titles her dogs herself and has some great dogs. Her recent litters (as well as an upcoming litter) have produced primarily dark sables, so maybe not what you are looking for color-wise, but honestly that should be the least of your worries when looking for a GSD. 

She may not have what you are looking for, but she is in your part of the country and may be able to recommend another breeder who will.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I live in Montana, there are a bunch of not very reputable breeders around the area and many who look good at a first glance but are not producing great dogs. I know of a handful in North Dakota I would not touch with a ten foot pole. 'Rare' color breeding is really picking up around here although some breeders are at the very least health testing their dogs. So I'd be very careful picking a breeder around here. And be mindful that import doesn't equal a good breeding dog. One of the kennels in Montana brings in a new german import every few years for their program but they are less than ideal. Unfortunately I have nobody to point you to just a warning to be careful.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

As others have said, there are not very many reputable breeders in the area... I had a gal messaging me through FB last night that was interested in a female puppy from some breeder locally, but the parents had APRI registration papers. She was asking me questions about how to get AKC papers on these puppies, and it was obvious that this person didn't have a clue, but most likely was wanting a purebred GSD for a cheap amount. I doubt there was any health testing, for sure no titles, and probably poor temperaments, but breeding because they can. I see many of those in my training classes. 

If you are wanting Show Lines, I would suggest Missa Guilfoyle Waldo - Waldo German Shepherds in NE Nebraska. Relatively new in the breed for breeding, but she's been improving her breeding stock, and showing her dogs. Her young 10/12? year old son has been showing pups in Conformation events the last couple of years. I watched him in his first AKC Class and he did a wonderful job. I chat with her often, and she's one that I would recommend. Another is Guardian German Shepherds - Julie Sasso, near Chicago. She's got some really nice dogs, they have a club so train and trial their dogs.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you have any clubs within a reasonable driving distance from you? GSD clubs or IPO clubs? That would be where I would start, if at all possible. Recommendations on the internet are nice, and can be a good place to start, but you cannot beat seeing the dogs in person. What one person really likes in a dog might be something that is a deal breaker for you. If you do not have any clubs local to you, my next suggestion would be to get into contact with people who have adult dogs from breeders you are interested in, who are actually pursuing performance of some type. Or people who have actual service or working dogs. Anyone can think their pet is great at home. Make sure you speak to people who have traveled with their dogs, who have seen how they act under pressure, who can tell you how the dog behaves around people and other dogs.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

This is old and I’m guessing too late, but if you are open to show lines, I’d strongly recommend making the trip to a club event at the GSDCMSP. I know that’s a trek from North Dakota, but it’s worth it to meet some dogs and some breeders and decide if any of them strike your fancy. Mine is from a highly regarded show kennel in the upper Midwest, and she’s been a fantastic pet and performance dog (Nosework).

I don’t know much for working lines in this area; I’d be talking to breeders in other parts of the country if I was going working line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

